# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Ülkücü Şehitler RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN CENGİZ BAKTEMUR

## anau2

*BU DAVA'YA CAN VERENLER**RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN CENGİZ BAKTEMUR 
2.MAYIS 1982 
Malatya'nın Doğanşehir ilçesindendi. 12 Eylül mahkemelerinin adaleti tarafından idam cezasına çarptırılmıştı. Elazığ Kapalı Cezaevi'nde sabaha karşı asılarak şehid edildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN CENGİZ MASIR 
Eskişehirliydi. Ailece Eskibağlar Semtinde oturuyorlardı. Eskişehir Devlet Mühendislik ve Mimarlık Akademisinden mezun olduktan sonra Ankara'da bir müessesede çalışmaya başladı. İşyerine komünistler tarafından düzenlenen bir baskında şehit oldu. Cenazesi Eskişehir Esentepe Mezarlığı'nda toprağa verildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN CENGİZ ŞEN 
Denizli'nin Çivril kazasındandı. İzmir Buca Eğitim Enstitüsü ögrencisiydi. Olay günü öğle vakti ülkücü arkadaşlarıyla birlikte Mimarlık ve Mühendislik Fakültesi önünden geçtikleri bir sırada komünistlerin açtıkları ateş neticesi şehid oldu. Cenazesi memleketinde toprağa verildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN CEVAT KOCA 
17 MART 1978 
Giresun'un Görele ilçesine bağlı Çanakçı kasabasındandı. İstanbul Ümraniye'de 1 Mayıs mahallesinde oturuyordu. Misk mensubuydu. Evli ve çocuk sahibiydi. Olay günü komünist militanlar tarafından diğer 4 ülkücü arkadaşı ile birlikte Ümraniye'de bulunan Taş Ocaklarına götürülerek şehid edildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN CEVDET ACAR 
HAZİRAN 1980 
Bursa'lıydı. 16 yaşında olup, ailece Araba yatağı semtinde oturuyorlardı. Aynı semtte bulunan babasına ait nalbur dükkânında çalışıyordu. Olay günü dükkanda bulunduğu sırada çivi almak bahanesiyle gelen bir komünist katil tarafından vurularak şehid edildi. Şehadeti sırasında ağabeyi ülkücülük suçundan cezaevinde bulunuyordu. Cenazesi Bursa'da toprağa verildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN CEVDET KARAKAŞ 
2 HAZİRAN 1981 
Elazığlıydı. 21 yaşında olup ailesi ile birlikte Almanya'da bulunuyorken Türkiye'ye, vatanına dönmüştü. Adı bir avukatın öldürülmesi olayına karıştığı için tutuklanmış ve 12 Eylül adaleti tarafından idam cezasına çarptırılmıştı. Elazığ Cezaevi'nde sabaha karşı asılarak şehid edildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN CİHAN KURT 
AĞUSTOS 1979 
Malatyalıydı. Ailece İskenderun Dumlupınar mahallesinde oturuyorlardı. 16 yaşındaydı. Ağabeyiyle birlikte evlerine giderlerken yedi kişilik bir gurubun saldırısına uğrayıp, aldığı beş bıçak darbesiyle ağır yaralanarak Devlet Hastanesi'ne kaldırıldıysa da kurtarılamayarak şehid oldu. Cenazesi İskenderun Karaağaç mezarlığına defnedildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN COŞKUN ERDAĞ 
13 MAYIS 1978 
Karsılıydı. Akyaka Nahiyesi'nde işçi olarak çalışıyordu. Olay günü Akyaka'dan iş dönüşü Kars'ta bulunan evine giderken trenden indikten sonra yolunu keserek kontrol etmek isteyen silahlı komünist militanlarca karşı koyması üzerine kurşunlanarak yaralandı. Üstündeki kimliğini zorla alarak inceleyen komünist katillerce aradıkları kimse olduğu anlaşılınca otamatik silahlarca tekrar taranarak şehid edildi. Cenazesi Kars'ta toprağa verildi. Şehadeti sırasında eşi hamileydi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN CUMALİ ŞİMŞEK 
AĞUSTOS 1981 
Adanalıydı. 18 yaşında olup, Kayseri'nin Yavuzlar mahallesinde oturuyor ve Karsu Tekstil fabrikasında işçi olarak çalışıyordu. 12 Eylül'den sonra emniyet müdürlüğünde yapılan işkenceler sonucunda hiç bir suç kabul ettirilemeyince , Zincirdere Askeri Cezaevine sorgulanmak için gönderildi. Burada günlerce süren işkencelerle ağır olarak hastalandı. Cezaevi idaresince işkence izlerini saklamak için tedavi olmasına müsaade edilmediğinden komaya girerek şehid oldu. Cenazesi memleketinde toprağa verildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN DAVUT TURAN 
28 HAZİRAN 1978 
Tokat'lı olup, Samsun Eğitim Enstitüsü öğrencisiydi. Samsun'da bulunduğu bir sırada, olay günü Zafer sinemasından Töb-Der binasına çıkan yokuşta komünist militanların silahlı saldırısına uğrayarak şehid oldu. Cenazesi Tokat'ta toprağa verildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN DOĞAN TAŞOLUK 
22 AĞUSTOS 1979 
Konya'nın Doğanşehir ilçesindendi. 30 yaşında ve evliydi. Konya Seydişehir Alimünyum tesislerinde çalışırken Rusya'ya staj için gönderilene kadar komünizme inanıyordu. Ancak Rusya'yı gördükten sonra daha Türkiye'ye indiği an havaalanından doğruca MHP'ye gidip ülkücü olmuş. Seydişehir Alimünyum tesislerinin komünistlerin hakimiyetine geçmesi üzerine barınamayıp Antalya AntBirlik'e işçi olarak girmek istemişse de, giremeyince Tes-İş sendikasında yönetici olarak çalışmaya başlamış, bir yandan da MİSK'te fahri olarak sendikacılık eğitimciliğl yapıyordu. Olay günü Ramazan Bayramı'nı memleketinde geçirmek için garajlardan otobüs bileti alıp yolda iftar için yiyecek, çocuğu için de oyuncak hediye alarak garajlara tekrar dönerken Cumhuriyet meydanında komünistler tarafından kurşunlanarak şehid edildi. Cenazesi memleketinde toprağa verildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN DURAN KÖMEKÇİ 
1980 
Adana'nın Karataş ilçesine bağlı Tuzluoğlu köyünden olup, Adana'da Yenibey mahallesinde oturuyor ve aynı mahallenin muhtarlığını yapıyordu. Evli ve 5 çocuk babasıydı. Küçük oğlu ile birlikte evlerine giderlerken komünistlerin silahlı saldırısına uğrayarak şehid oldu. Bu saldırı sırasında oğlu da şehid oldu. O sırada bir oğlu da ülkücülük suçundan cezaevinde yatıyordu. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN DURSUN ÖNKUZU 
23 KASIM 1970 
Tokat'ın Zile kazasındandı. Ankara Erkek Teknik Yüksek Öğretmen Okulu öğrencisiydi. İşgal altındaki okulda komünistler tarafından yakalanıp üç gün süren ve bisiklet pompasıyla ciğerlerine hava basmaya varan işkenceler yapıldıktan sonra okulun üçüncü katından aşağıya atılarak şehid edildi. Cenazesi memleketinde toprağa verildi.

ŞÂD OLSUN EFRAHİM ŞEKER 
15 HAZİRAN 1979 
İstanbul-Yıldırım mahallesinde oturuyordu. Bakırköy MHP ilçe teşlilâtında çeşitli görevler almıştı. Bulgaristan göçmeni bir aileye mensup olup, öğretmenlik yapmaktaydı. Komünist katiller tarafından pusuya düşürülerek kurşunlanmak suretiyle şehid edildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN EKREM ÇAMAŞ 
24 MAYIS 1980 
Samsun'un Bafra kazasındandı. Karadeniz Teknik Üniversitesinde okuyor ve Trabzon-Gülbahar mahallesinde oturuyordu. 24 yaşındaydı. Aynı zamanda ÜYD ikinci başkanlığını yürütüyordu. KTÜ'de bir saatli bombanın patlaması sonucu parçalanarak şehid oldu. Cenazesi memleketinde toprağa verildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN EKREM KOCAMAN 
Artvin'liydi. Ailece ülkücü fikre sahip olup, Artvin'de Sanat Okulu civarında oturuyorlar ve mobilyacılık yapıyorlardı. 21 yaşındaydı. Adnana'da komonda eri olarak askerliğini yaparken izne geldiği bir sırada anında iki kardeşi de olduğu halde evlerine giderlerken Adliye civarlarında komünistler tarafından pusuya düşürülerek kurşunlandılar. İki kardeşi ağır yaralandı. Kendisi orada şehid oldu. Cenazesi Artvin'de toprağa verildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN EKREM MANAV (MAKAV) 
26 EYLÜL 1979 
Denzizli'liydi. Denizli'nin İlbadı mahallesinde oturuyordu. Olay günü işinden evine dönerken yolda pusu kurmuş maskeli iki komünist militan tarafından silâhla ağır yaralandı. Denizli Devlet Hastanesi'ne kaldırıldıysa da doktorların kasıtlı tutumu neticesi şehid edildi. Cenazesi Denizli'de toprağa verildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN EKREM TAR 
17 MAYIS 1977 
Ankara Teknik Yüksek Öğretmen Okulu öğrencisi olup, 23 yaşındaydı. Ankara'nın Seyranbağları semtinde oturuyordu. Seyranbağları ÜOD Kitap Lokali'nde oturduğu bir sırada lokale baskın düzenleyen komünist militanların kurşunlarına hedef olarak şehid düştü. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN EKREM YILMAZ 
31 TEMMUZ 1977 
Erzurum'luydu. İstanbul-Zeytinburnu Şabanağa semtinde oturuyor, aynı yerde kasaplık yapıyordu. 30 yaşlarında olup, evli ve çocuk sahibiydi. MHP Zeytinburnu ilçe yönetim kurulu üyeliği yapıyordu. Şabanağa semtinde bir lokantada yemek yerken komünist katilerce kurşunlanarak şehid edildi. Cenazesi Merkez Efendi Mezarlığında toprağa verildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN EMİN EMEKLİ 
Ankara'nın Etlik semtinde, Esentepe mahallesinde oturuyordu. 20 yaşlarındaydı ve seyyar satıcılık yaparak hayatını kazanıyordu. Bir sabah çalışmaya giderken komünist militanlar tarafından pusuya düşürülerek Esentepe Güneşevler semtinde şehid edildi. Naaşı bir kanalizasyon çukuruna atılmış olarak bulundu. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN EMRULLAH TÜRKDAĞLI 
24 ŞUBAT 1980 
Kahramanmaraş'ın Elbistan ilçesiden olup, ilçenin Kümbet mahallesinde oturuyordu. Olay günü bir arkadaşı olduğu halde evine giderken yolda pusu kuran komünist militanlar tarafından kurşunlandı. Yanındaki arkadaşı yaralanırken kendisi şehid düştü. Cenazesi Elbistan'da toprağa verildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN ENVER YAVUZDEMİR 
10 ARALIK 1979 
Artvin'liydi. Evli ve üç çocuk babası olup, 35 yaşında idi. Artvin'de Orta mahallede oturuyor ve şoförlük yapıyordu. Yanında bir arkadaşıyla barlikte evine giderken komünistler tarafından yolu kesilerek silâh tehdidiyle elleri bağlanıp dövülerek Dere mahallesine kadar götürülüp, orada bir müddet işkence yapıldıktan sonra kafasına silâhla ateş edilerek şehid edilmiştir. Cenazesi Artvin'in Tütüncüler Köyü'nde toprağa verildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN ERCÜMET YAHNİCİ 
27 ARALIK 1979 
Bahçelievler BÜD'nin kurucularından olup, Mali Bilimler ve Muhasebe Yüksekokulu öğrencisiydi. MEB'nda memur olarak çalışıyordu. Ülkücü Memurlar Derneği'nin yöneticilerindendi. Ankara Dumlupınar Caddesi üzerinde bulunan evinden işine gitmek için otosuna binerken pusuda bekleyen komünist katiller tarafından şehid edildi. Daha önce de defalarca komünistlerin saldırılarına maruz kalmıştı. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN ERDAL ÇOR 
21 EKİM 1979 
18 yaşında olup, ailesinden ayrılarak çalışmak üzere geldiği Antalya'da iş bulamayınca hamallık yaparak geçimini sağlıyordu. Ülkücü bir arkadaşıyla birlikte olay günü Antalya Lisesi'nin önünden geçerlerken bir komünistin saldırısına uğrayarak demir çucuklarla dövülerek ağır yaralandı. Ağır yaralı vaziyette kaldırıldığı hastanede girdiği komadan kurtarılamayarak üç gün sonra şehid oldu. Cenazesi Antalya Andızlı Mezarlığına defnedildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN ERDEM ARABACI 
10 EYLÜL 1977 
Bolu'nun Düzce kazasındandı. 21 yaşındaydı. Ankara Gazi Eğitim Enstitüsünden yeni mezun olmuştu. Yenimahalle MHP Gençlik Kolları teşkilâtında görevliydi. Demetevler 2. Caddede oturuyordu. Mübarek Ramazan ayında Kadir Gecesi günü iftara yakın saatlerde komünistlerle yaptığı kavgadan sonra yaralanan elini pansuman ettirmek üzere gittiği eczaneden çıkarken kalabalık bir komünist grubun tekrar saldırısına uğradı. Aldığı tek kurşun yarasıyla yere yıkılınca yanına kadar sokulma cesaretini gösteren komünistler tarafından sopalarla dövülerek şehid edildi. Ailesinin tek erkek çocuğuydu, cenazesi Düzce'de toprağa verildi. 

ŞÂD OLSUN ERDEM YEDİBELA 
9 OCAK 1980 
Erzurum'un İspir kazasındandı. 18 yaşındaydı. Samsun'da Cedid mahallesinde oturuyor ve işçilik yapıyordu. Olay günü akşam üzeri Samsun'da Katolik Kilisesi civarında bulunduğu sırada komünistler tarafından kurşunlanarak şehid edildi. Cenazesi memleketinde toprağa verildi. Daha öncede Ülkücülük suçundan cezaevine düşmüştü. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN ERDOĞAN BIYIK 
HAZİRAN 1979 
Balıkesir'liydi. 23 yaşındaydı. Balıkesir'de Gümüşçeşme Mahallesinde oturuyordu. Evliydive şehadetindenbir kaç gün önce ikinci çocuğu yeni doğmuştu. Bir fabrikada işçiydi. Mahellelerini basan komünistlerle giriştiği çatışma sırasında vurularak şehid oldu. Tek kurşunla vurulmuştu. Cenazesi Başçeşme Mezarlığına defnedildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN ERDOĞAN YILMAZ 
16 ARALIK 1977 
İstanbul Vefa Lisesi'de öğrenciydi. 16 yaşındaydı. Komünistlerin hakimiyetinde olan okul, komünistlerden temizlendikten sonra komünistlerin okul dışından ülkücülere yaptıkları silâhlı saldırıdan birinde okul çıkışında ülkücü grubun taranması sonucu ağır yaralanarak kaldırıldığı hastanede bir gün sonra şehid oldu. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN ERHAN CENGİZ 
30 AĞUSTOS 1980 
18 yaşındaydı. Ailece İzmit'te oturuyorlardı. Lise mezunuydu. Olay günü gece saat 22.00 sıralarında İstanbul Şehremini Başvekil Caddesi Odabaşı meydanında bir telefon klubesinde telefon görüşmesi yaparken, dokuz komünist militan tarafından ateş açıldı. Kafasına isabet eden tek kurşunla orada şehid oldu. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN ERKAN TERZİBAŞ 
2 ŞUBAT 1980 
İstanbul MHP milletvekili adayı Şaban Ali Terzibaş'ın oğluydu. 17 yaşındaydı. Babasına ait Davutpaşa semtinde bulunan oto yedek parça dükkânında çalışıyordu. Babasıyle birlikte evlerinin önünde silâhlı saldırıya uğrayarak şehid oldu. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN EROL ATEŞ 
12 EYLÜL 1979 
Bursa'lıydı. 18 yaşında, Bursa'nın Soğanlı köyü semtinde oturuyor ve Bursa MHP Teşkilâtı Yönetim Kurulunda görevli olan dayısına ait Reyhan mahallesinde Kısmet sineması yakınında bulunan kunduracı dükkânında çalışıyordu. Komünistler tarafından dükkânın taranması sonucu şehid oldu. Cenazesi Bursa'da toprağa verildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN EROL ÇUĞU 
17 ARALIK 1979 
Samsun'luydu. 23 yaşındaydı. Samsun'da Zeytinlik Mahallesinde ailece oturuyorlardı. Erzurum İslâmi İlimler Fakultesi son sınıf öğrencisiydi. Samsun'da Devrim Lisesi civarında bir arkadaşıyla birlikte bulundukları sırada, birkaç komünist militanın mahalleye girmelerini önlemek için gayret ederlerken açılan ateş neticesi kalbinden yediği tek mermiyle orada şehid oldu. Cenazesi Samsun Yeni mezarlığına defnedildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN EROL GÜRSEOĞLU 
1980 
Adana Hürriyet Lisesi müdürlüğünü yapıyordu. Ülkü-Bir üyesiydi. Okul ve çevresi komünistler tarafından kurtarılmış bölge haline getirilmiş olduğundan tayini sırasında bu görevi "Diyarbakır'a sürgün edileceği" tehdidiyle kabul etmişti. Okuldaki görevine başlatıktan kısa bir süre sonra komünistlerce vurularak şehid edildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN EROL KARAGÖZ 
İstanbul Küçükçekmece semtinde, Kanarya Mahallesinde oturuyordu. 17 yaşlarındaydı. Konfeksiyon işçisi olarak çalışıyordu. İstanbul Sefaköy'de komünist militanlarla giriştiği bir silâhlı çatışma sırasında gögsünden aldığı yaralar neticesi şehid oldu. Cenazesi memleketi olan Tekirdağ'ın Hayrebolu kazasında toprağa verildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN EROL PINAR 
Bursa'nın Gemlik ilçesi MHP İlçe Teşkilâtı Sekreterliği görevindeydi. Gemlik BORU-SAN Fabrikasında çalışıyordu. Olay günü işe giderken komünist katiller tarafından vurularak şehid edildi. Cenazesi Gemlik'te toprağa verildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN EROL SELÇUK 
30 NİSAN 1979 
Samsun'lu olup, 17 yaşındaydı ve Samsun Devrim Lisesi öğrencisiydi. Ailece Zeytinlik Mahallesinde oturuyorlardı. Komünist militanlarla mahallesinde giriştiği bir silâhlı çatışma sırasında şehid oldu. Cenazesi Samsun'da toprağa verildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN EROL TÜRKMEN 
17 EKİM 1980 
Ankara'lıydı. Evli ve bir çocuk babası olup, Ankara Etlik semtinde oturuyordu. 20 yaşındaydı. Ankara İncirli Lisesi'nde beklemeli öğrenciydi. 12 Eylülden sonra Ankara'da bir komiserin evini basarak karısını ve çocuğunu rehin aldıktan sonra asker ve polislerle giriştiği silâhlı çatışmadan sonra şehid oldu. Cenazesi Karşıyaka Asri mezarlığında toprağa verildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN EYÜP GÖKÇEN 
5 OCAK 1978 
Tokat'lıydı. 22 yaşındaydı. Liseyi bitirdikten sonra İstanbul Teknin Üniversitesini kazanarak bir yıl kadar okula devam edebildi. Ancak okul komünistlerin eline geçmesi üzerine devam edemeyince kaydını Adana Devlet Mimarlık ve Mühendislik Akademisine aldırmak zorunda kaldı. İstanbul'da bulunduğu sırada teşkilât bünyesinde çeşitli kademelerde görevlerde bulundu. Adana'da çıkan bir olayda polisler tarafından şedid edildi. Cenazesi memleketi Tokat'ta toprağa verildi.

ŞÂD OLSUN FAHRİ DOĞAN 
17 MAYIS 1976 
Ankara'nın Elmadağ kazasındandı. 17 yaşındaydı. Abidinpaşa Lisesi gece bölümü öğrencisiydi ve Abidinpaşa'da oturuyordu. Başkent Lisesi önünde komünistlerle ülkücü grup arasında çıkan bir taşlama esnasında komünist gruptan silâhla ateş edilmesi üzerine vurularak yaralandı. Kladırıldığı Tıp Fakultesi Hastanesi'nde kurtarılamayarak 47 gün sonra şehid oldu. Cenazesi memleketinde toprağaverildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN FAHRETTİN YAVUZ 
3 AĞUSTOS 1979 
İstanbul'da Zeytinburnu-Şabanağa semtinde oturuyordu. Ülkücü İşçiler derneği mensubu olup Mensucat Santral fabrikasında işçi olarak çalışıyordu. Evli ve çocuk sahibiydi. Daha öncede Zeytinburnu MHP ilçe teşkilâtında çeşitli kademelerde görev yapmıştı. Olay günü iş dönüşü bindiği servis aracını durduran komünist militanlar tarafından kardeşiyle birlikte araçtan indirilerek kurşuna dizilmek suretiyle şehid edildi. Cenazesi Zeytinburnu Mezarlığı'na defnedildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN FAHRİYE ALTINOK 
24 HAZİRAN 1980 
İstanbul Gaziosmanpaşa MHP İlçe Başkanı Ali Rıza Altınok'un eşiydi. 50 yaşında olup, iki çocuk annesiydi. Gaziosmanpaşa MHP İlçe Kadın Kolları Başkanlığı yapıyordu. Olay günü saat 12.45 sıralarında Rami'da bulunan evlerine baskın yapan komünist militanlar tarafından eşi ve kızıyla birlikte şehid edildi. Cenazesi Aşiyan mezarlığına defnedildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN FARUK ÇINAR 
10 AĞUSTOS 1978 
Gaziantep'in Kilis kazasındandı. 23 yaşında olup, Kilis'te camcılık yapıyordu. Olay günü gece evine dönerken Güneş Sinemasının önüne geldiği bir sırada yanına yaklaşan bir otomobilden inen silâhlı komünist militanların saldırısına uğrayarak şehid edildi. Cenazesi Kilis'te toprağa verildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN FARUK FERAH 
5 NİSAN 1980 
18 yaşındaydı. Ailece Eskişehir'in Esentepe mahallesinde oturuyorlardı. Eskişehir Bahçelievler Lisesi'nden yeni mezun olmuş, ülkücülük suçundan girdiği cezaevinden dokuz gün önce tahliye edilmişti. Eskişehir Genç Ülkücüler Derneği başkanlığı yapmaktaydı. Olay günü Eskişehir Köprübaşında miting düzenleyen komünistlerden bir grupla giriştiği silâhlı çatışma neticesi vurularak şehid oldu. Cenazesi Esentepe mezarlığına defnedidi. Oğlunu kaybetmenin acısına dayanamayan babası kısa sıra sonra vefat etti. 12 Eylül 1980 den sonra mezar başına dikilen, üzerinde: 
"Bir Leyle-yi Kadirde, düşen din için yere" mısra'ı ile başlayan şiirin bulunduğu mezar taşı polisler tarafından sökülerek götürüldü. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN FARUK KARTAL 
24 EYLÜL 1979 
Eemekli astsubay olup İstanbul Şirinevler semtinde manifaturacılık yapmaktaydı. 50 yaşlarında ve evliydi. Bakırköy MHP İlçe Başkanlığı görevinde bulunmştu. Kocasinan, Mareşal Fevzi Çakmak caddesinde bulunan dükkânına akşam saat 21.00 sıralarında baskın düzenleyen komünist militanların kurşunlarına hedef olarak şehid oldu. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN FEHİM ERİŞTİ 
18 NİSAN 1979 
Artvin'in Şavşat İlçesine bağlı Yavuz köyündendi. 35 yaşında olup Rize'de oturuyordu. Evli ve üçü erkek biri kız dört çocuk babasıydı. Ankara Dil ve Tarih Coğrafya Fakultesi mezunu olup, tarih öğretmenliği yapıyordu. CHP iktidarının başlamasıyla birlikte görev yaptığı Erzurum Kazım Karabekir Eğitim Ensttitüsü Sosyal Bilgiler bölüm başkanlığından alınarak Rize Lisesine, oradan da Rize İmam-Hatip Lisesi'ne sürgün edilmişti. Olay günü sabahı görevine gitmek için saat 08.30 sıralarında evinden çıktığında pusu kurmuş iki komünist militanın silâhlı saldırısına uğrayarak 12 kurşunla vurulup şehid oldu. Cenazesi aile kabristanlığına defnedildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN FERİDUN BAŞ 
22 MART 1978 
Samsun'da lise öğretmenilği yapmaktaydı. Ülkü-Bir mensubuydu, 30 yaşlarında olup evliydi. Olay günü komünist militanlarca silâh zoruyla kaçırılıp Havza kazası yakınlarında kırlık arazide bir ağaca bağlanarak işkence yapmak suretiyle şehid edildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN FEVZİ DOĞAN 
26 MAYIS 1975 
Adana'nın Osmaniye kazasına bağlı Kımıtlı kasabasındandı. 22 yaşında olup İskenderun Endüsri Meslek Lisesi 2.sınıf öğrencisiydi. Okuldaki ülkücü grubun başkanlığını yapıyordu. Okul tatili münasebetiyle Kırmıtlıdaki ailesinin yanında bulunduğu sırada kardeşi ve amca oğluyla birlikte evlerine giderlerken komünistler tarafından pusuya düşürülerek kurşunlanmak suretiyle şehid edildi. Yanında yaralanan amca oğlu Yunus Doğan da bu olaydan bir buçuk sene sonra şehid edildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN FEVZİ KÖSEAYDIN 
18 AĞUSTOS 1979 
Kayseri'liydi. Ailece Plevne mahallesinde oturuyorlardı. 18 yaşındaydı. Komünistlerin Kayseri'de MHP ve Ülkücü Kuruluşlar aleyhine düzenledikleri yürüyüşü yapacakları akşam Plevne mahallesindeki evine giderken iftar vaktinde komünistler tarafından sırtından kurşunlanarak orucunu açmadan şehid edildi. Cenazesi polis tarafından kaçırılmak istendi, Asri mezarlıkta toprağa verildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN FEVZİ NUR AYDIN 
21 ŞUBAT 1979 
Kars'lıydı. Ailece Kars Ortakapı mahallesnde oturuyorlardı. 20 yaşlarında olup evli ve iki çocuk babasıydı. Kars Eğitim Enstitüsü öğrencisiydi. Olay günü evinden çıkarak okula gitmek için toplanan Ülkücü arkadaşlarına katılmak üzere yolda ilerlediği sırada komünist militanların silâhlı saldırısına uğrayarak şehit oldu. Cenazesi Kars'ta toprağa verildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN FİGEN ÇÖKTÜ 
21 AĞUSTOS 1980 
Adana'nın Karataş İlçesine bağlı Yemişli köyündendi. 19 yaşında olup, Adana Ticaret Lisesi'nde okurken komünistlerin baskıları sebebiyle tahsiline ara vermek mecburiyetinde kalmıştı. Çukobirlik Müdürlüğü'nde sekreter olarak çalışıyor ve Türkocağı mahallesinde ailece oturuyorlardı. Olay günü evlerine baskın yapan komünist bir militan tarafından kurşunlanarak şehid edildi. Cenazesi Yemişli Köyü Mezarlığı'na defnedildi. 

RUHU ŞÂD OLSUN FİKRİ ARIKAN 
27 MART 1982 
Çorum'un Alaca kazasındandı. Ankara Türközü Bademlidere semtinde oturuyordu. 32 yaşındaydı. Ankara'nın Solfasol köyü yakınlarında meydana gelen ve kamuoyunca "Çuval cinayeti" olarak bilinen olayın faali olduğu iddiasıyla yargılandığı 12 Eylül mahkemelerince idam cezasına çarptırılmıştı. Mamak Askeri Cezaevinde kaldığı ölüm hücresinden alınarak götürüldüğü Ankara Merkez Kapalı Cezaevi'nde sabaha karşı asılarak şehid edildi. Cenazesi Ankara Karşıyaka Mezarlığı'na defnedildi 


*

----------

